# Venison Fattie



## caddmonkey (Jan 20, 2012)

Since I’m a newbie to the smoking arena I have been using this site for a ton of info from recipes and advice to times when smoking among countless other tidbits.  I’m not one to do a lot of posting but when I first joined the forum I said I would at the very least try to put a few things up from time to time.

Well I finally got around to posting this up I made this stuff back in August and no I have a few minutes to post this to the site…so hear we go My first post, my first Tritip and my first try at a venison fattie with Qview.

These are my ingredients-Fresh made hot venison sausage (that I make) with jalapenos 1lb., green pepper, onion, mushrooms, turkey pepperoni (not as greasy), Ham, bacon, provolone cheese, mozzarella cheese and Dijon mustard.








Next is the bacon weave







Time to spread that sausage over the bacon and put some mustard on the top.







In the mean time I sauteed up those onions peppers and mushrooms.







Time to lay it all on the sausage.







All rolled up and ready for the smoker.







On the smoker with a Tritip I will post that later.







OK time to eat!







I had some separation so I threw a few tooth pics in it to keep it together until it was ready!







The final product came out great…sorry that the picture didn’t but hey as long as it tastes as good as it looks it’s got to be good Q!

The best thing is that just looking at these pics I can smell and taste it again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…sorry I think I just drooled on the keyboard.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks yummy thanks


----------



## osbjdawg (Jan 22, 2012)

Look's great!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice fattie! - Great job, I like your combo of ingredients!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

congrats


----------

